
Federal Reserve hikes interest rates - el_duderino
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/12/14/federal-reserve-expected-to-announce-higher-interest-rates-today/
======
brutus1213
I completely missed the boat when rates were slashed. I didn't buy property
soon enough (in Canada) and it has gone out of reach. In retrospect, I was
stupid .. should have seen the situation coming. What are obvious things to do
in times when interest rates normalize?

